# Nice Lookin' Burl



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

I found this tree starting to lean towards the road today. Not sure what kind, but willing to bet there's some pretty stuff in there. 28" - 30" dia. at the base. Gonna track down the land owner and offer my services. The tree is in soft soil close to a creek that often floods, so tree has to go, for safety's sake.


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't wait to see it! Post pic's when you mill it.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh man, oh man. Daren and I would have a race to get to that tree. What a blast that would be to mill. You could get some kickin' boards with burl running the whole length. Please post pics if you get it


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree, the insides of that tree are a must-see. Tell him the tree has cancerous tumors that are contagious to his other trees and you will operate free of charge. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok while I have over 30 years in wood working I must not know much about trees. I live on a 5 acre Oak grove. Been here going on 17 years and still havent counted all the trees. What I can tell you is I had 9 that where over 5ft across @ 5ft off the ground and 1 over 9ft. One of the 5 footer was covered in those tumer looking things. I would not have quessed it would have been a good lumber source. So my question is what causes that on the tree?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Handyman, Daren recently made a good post about what causes burl in a tree. Somewhere in the milling section. 

Speaking of Daren, he ain't been around I better ring him up and make sure he don't need bailing out of jail or sumpt'n. :laughing:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Handyman, Daren recently made a good post about what causes burl in a tree. Somewhere in the milling section.
> 
> Speaking of Daren, he ain't been around I better ring him up and make sure he don't need bailing out of jail or sumpt'n. :laughing:



Thanks TexasTimbers I will look it up. As for Daren, I think I saw his picture at the post office now that you mention it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Speaking of Daren, he ain't been around I better ring him up and make sure he don't need bailing out of jail or sumpt'n. :laughing:


I'm back ! They let me go on my own recognizance :icon_smile:

Handyman, this is not the info TT was talking about, but more instead. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burl Yes burls are usually very prized. They can be caused by many factors as the link explains, disease-stress-bugs-birds...

That is a funky looking burl tree there Bradley, yea milling pictures are must. 

I really can't ID the burl log in your picture, but yea it is safe to say I would be on that like white on rice. I hope you get it and its as pretty on the inside as it is ugly on the outside


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Darel Thanks for the link. It was full of good info. I now know more than I did 20 minutes ago. And to think I took the 500 year old oak that was covered in then and burned it. Now I know.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Handyman said:


> And to think I took the 500 year old oak that was covered in then and *burned it*.
> 
> I now know more than I did 20 minutes ago.




Amazing what 20 minutes of education can do for a guy ain't it...now you know, you probably burned a months wages :whistling2:


----------

